
Amazon introduces Silk: a cloud-based browser - shawndumas
http://thisismynext.com/2011/09/28/amazon-tablet-silk-web-browser/
======
tuxidomasx
Do they really need a special browser for this? Why not use a proxy like
Google's web accelerator?

~~~
mukyu
Opera Mini does the same thing. I would err on the side of it being useful.

